# HONG KONG | New Development Areas Plans



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*天水圍濕地公園對開兩地改用途，區內潛在私樓供應減３８００伙*
(經濟通)10月27日

天水圍濕地公園對開兩幅用地，原可作住宅發展，但現時政府計劃有變，其中第１１５區用地交予房協發展長者屋，而第１１２區用地則作建造業訓練中心及商業區，作五年短期出租，令該區潛在私人樓宇供應大減３８００伙。

按政府原擬定的規劃，天水圍區未來最少有４幅用地，可供興建私樓之用，其中兩幅為港鐵（０００６６）代為招標出售，包括輕鐵天水圍站上蓋項目，可建１６００伙，以及西鐵天水圍站上蓋項目，可建２５００伙，兩地暫時未落實招標日期。

至於另外兩幅可供私樓發展用地，坐落於濕地公園對開，分別為天水圍第１１２區及１１５區，均為政府用地，並規劃為「綜合發展區」，分別佔地９１﹒６萬及６９萬平方呎。

早前經規劃署就兩地用途檢討後，為要配合濕地公園的設計規範，降低兩地的發展密度，由地積比約２倍減至１﹒５倍，兩地可建樓面面積共２４０﹒９萬平方呎，提供３８００伙，政府原計劃把該兩幅用地加入勾地表內，供發展商申請。

天水圍第１１２區及１１５區兩幅用地，曾一度計劃最早可於２００７至２００８年度列入勾地表內供申請，但一直未有落實。

及至近日，兩地的發展出現變數，發展局局長林鄭月娥於本月中宣布，坐落於濕地公園以南的天水圍１１５區，整幅佔地６９萬平方呎用地，獲行政會議原則上同意透過換地批予房協，並發展有「富貴長者屋」之稱的綜合長者社區計劃，預算可於明年開始動工，５至６年後竣工。

《香港經濟日報》


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*施政報告:天水圍興建醫院料2015年落成 *
(星島)10月15日 星期三 12:42

行政長官曾蔭權今早在立法會發表新一份的《施政報告》。曾蔭權表示，天水圍新市鎮近年發展迅速，因應該區的服務需求，我們計劃在天水圍興建一所醫院，加強區內的醫療服務。預計工程可在2011年展開，並於2015年完成。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Clean, green and friendly - new towns won't be modelled on the past *
13 November 2008
South China Morning Post

The government will join landowners to develop three new towns in northeast New Territories to create low-carbon-producing communities, it says in a consultation paper to be discussed by the Town Planning Board tomorrow.

Citing the undesirable example of Tin Shui Wai - an isolated town which lacks employment opportunities and has been the site of several suicides - the government said plans for the new towns would be people-oriented. The paper, to be released for a one-month public consultation after the board gives its views, also proposes different forms of partnerships with landowners.

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen, in his policy address delivered last year, said the government would press ahead with new developments in Kwu Tung North, Fanling North and an area covering Ping Che and Ta Kwu Ling.

The new developments, aimed at creating communities that will contain 180,000 people, were initiated in the 1990s but were shelved in 2003 as population growth and housing demand slowed.

The paper highlighted potential uses like mixed-residential developments, tertiary educational facilities and special industries. The Planning Department said the new towns would be no more than a quarter of the size of present similar towns and a low-carbon economy would be promoted.

Consideration would be given to treating sewage produced by the new towns for reuse, and rubbish recycling, renewable energy and non-fossil-fuel-based transport like walking, cycling and railway transport would also be encouraged.

Recreational and social facilities for non-working mothers and young people would be provided.

The department said the new towns would be integrated with developments in Lok Ma Chau Loop and the new border crossing at Heung Yuen Wai.

Given that most land in the area is privately owned, the government will propose eight models of public-private partnership to choose from. For example, landowners are encouraged to submit development proposals and set up a development company to participate in new projects.

In some models, private developers are allowed to amalgamate private land for development consistent with government plans. The government might also build a business park or technology park to attract more private investments in the new towns.

Frank Chan Shung-fai, chairman of Ta Kwu Ling District Rural Committee, said three types of non-polluting land use, including fashion outlets, medical tourism and a software centre, had emerged from discussions among villagers there.

Mr Chan said residents mainly preferred either selling their land to the government or submitting development proposals. "Many of us want to contribute ideas and participate in the development, because our roots are here," he said.

Ng Mee-kam, associate professor in urban planning and design at University of Hong Kong, said local partnerships could help to avoid creating an isolated dead space, but to preserve community networks and raise sense of ownership.

According to the government, development plans will be drafted next year and detailed plans will be ready by 2010. The new towns are expected to be established by 2019.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Idea of HK-Shenzhen financial zone praised 
Economists hail proposed border precinct *
14 November 2008
South China Morning Post

A financial co-operation zone between Hong Kong and Shenzhen will be a big step forward, but its success will depend on what schemes Beijing will allow, economists and industry players say.

They were commenting after Shenzhen Deputy Mayor Li Feng vowed to work more closely with the Hong Kong government to battle the financial crisis and set a long-term objective of building a financial co-operation zone straddling the border, for which he said a number of pilot schemes would be launched.

He said such a zone could provide experience "for opening up of the whole nation's financial sector".

Mr Li was speaking at a meeting at which Chief Secretary Henry Tang Ying-yen and Shenzhen Mayor Xu Zongheng also signed five new agreements on issues including development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop, tourism and education.

Mr Li also pledged to expand yuan business in Hong Kong, pushing for development of a system that would allow payments for imported goods to be settled in yuan, and to encourage more Shenzhen companies to seek a public listing in Hong Kong.

Economists and financial industry players applauded the move towards a financial co-operation zone, describing it as a big step forward in the mainland's efforts to open up its financial sector.

They said both cities as well as the whole Pearl River Delta would benefit from it, but the key for its success was how many high-level schemes the central government would allow.

"At the initial stage, the co-operation is expected to be limited to services that are simple and easily regulated," said Qu Jian, director of the China Development Institute's Shenzhen Economic Research Centre. He said the central government would not allow activities that could have a huge and abrupt impact on the whole nation's financial sector, because of Beijing's capital controls.

In August last year, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange unveiled a policy that would allow mainland residents to trade Hong Kong stocks themselves under a pilot scheme. However, the "through-train" programme was vetoed by the central government, worried that a huge capital outflow would undermine the mainland market.

Stanley Wong Yuen-fai, an executive director at ICBC (Asia), said it would be hard to establish a physical platform for co-operation in financial areas. "Some co-operation, such as linking the settlement networks of Hong Kong and Shenzhen, would facilitate some transactions conducted in both areas in light of closer economic integration between Hong Kong and the mainland," he said.

Daniel Chan Po-ming, a senior investment strategist at DBS Bank (Hong Kong), said the benefits could be great if the scheme allowed capital to flow in and out of Shenzhen, but this would not be easy to achieve.

"Something like allowing Hong Kong companies to borrow money in the mainland with their Hong Kong assets as collateral would provide much smaller benefits to the city," Mr Chan said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Loop must wait until 2020 for roads, drains *
8 December 2008
South China Morning Post

A border site proposed as Hong Kong's answer to Silicon Valley will only get basic roads and drainage by 2020 - 23 years after the area was made available for development.

The timetable, highlighted by a senior official yesterday during a seminar on proposals to develop the Lok Ma Chau Loop area, drew immediate criticism.

Samson Tam Wai-ho, who represents the information technology sector in the Legislative Council, said: "Ten years from now technology might have developed to a level beyond our imagination. I am not amused to hear that we have to wait until 2020 to have some basic things for a hi-tech hub."

Wong Chung-kiu, of the Hong Kong Computer Society, also said the government should not miss the chance to develop the border site.

The Loop - a pocket of land on the border - covers 84 hectares. It was part of Shenzhen before 1997 but came under Hong Kong jurisdiction after flood prevention work saw the Shenzhen River straightened.

How the loop should be developed has been hotly debated. Previous proposals included developing a light-industry estate or a residential complex for the elderly.

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen announced in his policy address last year that the area would be developed with Shenzhen as one of 10 major infrastructure projects.

But it was not until last month that Hong Kong and Shenzhen signed an agreement to study the development of the site jointly. Three options were agreed - using the land for higher education, for hi-tech research or for creative industries.

Permanent Secretary for Development Raymond Young Lap-moon told yesterday's seminar at City University that construction of infrastructure could start in 2015 and be completed in early 2020.

Legislator Regina Ip Lau Suk-yee, also the convenor of the Lok Ma Chau Loop Development Alliance, said she was shocked by the timetable.

But Mr Young said the timetable took into account the normal procedures and added: "We have not [yet] gone into details with Shenzhen."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Consultant sought to advise on Lok Ma Chau Loop toxic mud *
2 December 2008
South China Morning Post

The government is seeking a consultant to study ways of handling a vast amount of putrid mud dumped on the Lok Ma Chau Loop, the piece of border land that has been selected as a key site for development.

The mud, dumped on the land sliced off from Shenzhen during straightening of the heavily polluted Shenzhen River in the 1990s, is a major obstacle to plans to develop the loop for higher education, hi-tech research and creative industries.

The Planning Department said in a paper issued yesterday that a contaminated-soil assessment would be made as part of a year-long planning and engineering study to be launched in the middle of next year.

The document, prepared for consultants interested in taking on the job, says the project will include a study of how mud can be treated on the site, and how it can be disposed of, if that is not possible.

The study will also look into the amount of contaminated mud and the level of the contamination.

The consultant is advised to investigate options that minimise dredging and decide the best way of transporting the mud.

The Development Bureau and its Shenzhen counterpart decided last month to press ahead with development of the loop, which is owned by Shenzhen but under Hong Kong administration because it now lies south of the river.

Earlier planning studies have estimated that more than 4 million cubic metres of mud was dumped in the area, a quarter of which was contaminated, which would cost billions of dollars to treat on-site.

A leading environmentalist, Man Chi-sum, said treating the contaminated mud on-site was preferable but more costly and time-consuming, which might defer future development.

But Dr Man, chief executive officer of Green Power, objected to the idea of dumping the mud in seabed pits off Chek Lap Kok - used for contaminated mud dredged from sites within Hong Kong - saying that the toxic chemicals could threaten the habitat of Chinese white dolphins in the area.

"One possibility is to transport the mud to Guangzhou for treatment at its mud-treating facilities. But it should be closely monitored," he said, adding that both governments should share the cost.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taking toxic mud from Loop 'a risk to bird life' *
1 January 2009
South China Morning Post

Fish ponds adjoining the Mai Po wetlands - and the waterfowl they support - could be threatened by the removal of a million cubic metres of toxic mud from the Lok Ma Chau Loop to allow development of the site, the government admits.

The health of site workers and future users of the area could also be at risk, it says.

Plans to clear the toxic mud are likely to include dumping it in underwater pits to be excavated at Sha Chau. But that area adjoins a habitat of the endangered Chinese white dolphin.

Green groups say the contaminated soil should be treated on site.

The Lok Ma Chau Loop is a 96-hectare site created by the straightening in the 1990s of the Shenzhen River which marks Hong Kong's border with the mainland. While the site is on the mainland side of the river, it is Hong Kong territory.

The Hong Kong and Shenzhen governments have agreed to jointly develop 84 hectares of it for higher education, hi-tech research and creative industries.

The mud is contaminated with chromium, copper, zinc, lead and inorganic materials from industrial waste discharged into the river. The toxic mud is in abandoned fish ponds which have been covered over.

In a project profile detailing the impact of development, the Civil Engineering and Development Department said there was a risk that pollutants from the toxic mud could leak into the wetlands nearby.

The site is close to the WWF's Mai Po nature reserve, the Inner Deep Bay site of special scientific interest and the wetlands at Hoo Hok Wai. The area is a globally significant habitat for migrating water birds and for indigenous wildlife. It is also home to the last population of Eurasian otters in southern China.

The department said the water quality of Deep Bay could be further degraded if contaminated sediment leaked during construction work. Mitigation measures would be adopted to avoid leaks, including avoiding excavation in the rainy season.

The profile, submitted to the Environmental Protection Department yesterday, will be considered as part of the environmental impact assessment for the project.

Last month, the Planning Department commissioned consultants to study ways to treat the toxic mud.

The consultants will study how much it would cost and how long it would take to treat the mud on site, where to dispose of it if it is removed and how to replace the material removed.

Meanwhile, the Development Bureau said it would create four more mud pits at Sha Chau, north of Chek Lap Kok, where contaminated mud dredged from the city's container port is dumped.

Alan Leung Sze-lun, WWF senior conservation officer, said Sha Chau and The Brothers islands nearby were the only dump sites available and both were significant dolphin habitats.

He said treating the mud on site seemed the best option, though it would cost more.

Man Chi-sum, chief executive of another environmental group, Green Power, said new development should not be undertaken at the expense of the city's marine environment.

"Toxic mud should not be dumped into our waters any more. It is in conflict with the government spending billions of dollars to improve the harbour's water quality," he said. The mud could be purified on site, transported to a mud-treating facility in Guangzhou or burned in an incinerator.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ12: North East New Territories New Development Areas


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delta team to promote financial co-operation *
22 January 2009
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong and Guangdong finally agreed yesterday to set up a taskforce to promote monetary co-operation after years of discussions, in an attempt to facilitate cross-border capital flow.

Making the announcement after meeting Guangdong Vice-Governor Wan Qingliang, Chief Secretary Henry Tang Ying-yen said: "The taskforce will work on a number of projects; in the long run, financial resources will be able to move freely in the Pearl River Delta."

A total of 21 taskforces, ranging from environment to transport, have been formed under the Guangdong-Hong Kong Joint Co-operation Conference. But none of them have dealt with financial co-operation despite years of discussions.

Both sides also agreed to set up a committee on how to implement the newly announced Pearl River Delta Development Framework, which the National Development and Reform Commission drafted to guide the delta's growth.

Experts welcomed the move, saying financial co-operation would give Hong Kong a big hinterland and eventually consolidate its status as an international financial centre.

They also said the future of Hong Kong and Guangdong were inseparable and that pursuing co-operation was the "right direction".

Charles Li Kui-wai, associate professor of City University's economics and finance department, said: "Setting up a taskforce on financial co-operation means they are narrowing down the discussion. It will be easier for them to reach a consensus."

Mr Wan, meanwhile, reiterated the provincial government would spend 1 billion yuan (HK$1.1 billion) to help Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwanese exporters through the global financial crisis.

He said the 30 rescue measures mainly focused on cutting costs, such as reducing fees and taxes, and assistance to those wanting to enter the mainland market.

The two governments also took the opportunity to map out their 2009 work plan, vowing work on the long-awaited Hong Kong-Macau-Zhuhai bridge would begin this year.

The Legislative Council yesterday approved HK$230 million in the first batch of funding reserved for the bridge's early design and surveying.

While both sides will speed up the Lok Ma Chau Loop's development, making it a university town, they agreed there should be a division of labour among ports and airports to ensure effective use of resources.

Hong Kong, Guangdong and Macau will examine how to set up a framework to promote co-operation in the Pearl River Delta.

"Implementing the central government's development framework for the delta is the provincial government's most important task," said Qiu Shan , professor at Guangdong's Academy of Social Sciences. "Forming a Hong Kong-Guangdong committee on the framework's execution will be beneficial to both sides."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*$33m sought to draw up Lok Ma Chau Loop scheme *
Hong Kong Standard
Wednesday, February 18, 2009

The government will spend HK$33.7 million to study the development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop.

After years of discussions on the Loop, both the Hong Kong and the Shenzhen governments are finally tackling the specifics of the project.

The HK$42 million planning and engineering study of the 87-hectare development will be equally shared by the two governments.

In addition to its HK$21 million share, the SAR government will also conduct a HK$12.7 million study of the area outside the loop which covers the Lok Ma Chau Terminus, Lok Ma Chau Control Point and the Kwu Tung areas. 

A government spokesman said approval will be sought from the Legislative Council Finance Committee in April to obtain the HK$33.7 million needed for the endeavor which will start in June and will be completed in 28 months. 

Two public consultations will be held in early 2010 and 2011 respectively and the study will be completed by late 2011. 

An Environmental Impact Assessment will be carried out particularly to examine the contaminated mud under the Loop. 

A government spokesman said there is no estimate at the moment on the cost of clearing the mud but it is believed to be "enormous."

"The mud-clearing cost will not hinder the development," the spokesman said. "We plan to establish universities and research institutions. I don't think the contaminated mud will affect the users much."

A Heritage Impact Assessment will also be conducted, he added.

Despite the progress, the spokesman said the ownership of the Loop has not been resolved but he believed both governments will come to an agreement in future meetings. 

He added that according to the framework for the Pearl River Delta announced by the central government, the two governments can go ahead with their decisions on the Loop and need not wait for central government approval.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Study of Loop plan starts in June *
18 February 2009
South China Morning Post

The government is set to begin a HK$33.7 million study in June for the proposed development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop.

The study, to be completed within 28 months, will carry out planning and technical assessments on the land use, and studies on environmental impact, cultural heritage, traffic, infrastructure, engineering, air ventilation and landscape.

A Development Bureau spokesman said yesterday that Hong Kong and Shenzhen would split the cost of the study, which was HK$42 million. Hong Kong will spend another HK$12.7 million for a study on connecting the city's neighbouring transport and infrastructure facilities with the Loop.

The study will be discussed in a Legislative Council development panel meeting on Tuesday.

The Lok Ma Chau Loop is a 96-hectare site created by the straightening in the 1990s of the Shenzhen River, which marks Hong Kong's border with the mainland. The two sides have agreed to develop 87 hectares of the site.

Last year, Hong Kong and Shenzhen agreed on developing higher education as the leading use of the Loop. It will also include hi-tech research and development facilities, and creative industries.

The two sides signed a co-operation agreement on introducing universities and research institutions of international and advanced standards into the area last month. According to the Development Bureau, the study process will be split, with the first stage focusing on planning and the second stage on engineering. Consultations with the public, the Legislative Council, Heung Yee Kuk, district councils, local communities and environmental groups will also be conducted.

The government promised that the study would not affect the environment or heritage sites.

However, it said the development and individual projects such as roads and sewage pumping stations would require an environmental impact assessment. In addition, a heritage impact assessment would also be conducted to cover all monuments and historic sites that the Antiquities and Monuments Office identified.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Officials in loop over border area land use*
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, April 28, 2009

A competition to design a passenger terminal building for the fifth boundary control port at Laintang/Heung Yuen Wai is to be organized by Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities.

Work on the control port, which is set to open by 2018, will start in 2013. Details of the competition will be released at a later date.

The Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force on Boundary District Development yesterday held its third meeting in Shenzhen and a letter of intent on the use of cross-boundary land was signed. Hong Kong started a site investigation and preliminary design study on the project this month while Shenzhen will go into action later this year. 

The Lok Ma Chau Loop area was also discussed, with both sides agreeing that higher education would be the leading user of the 87 hectares, complementing hi-tech research and development facilities, as well as cultural and creative industries.

The loop will be co-administered and co-developed by both sides. A government spokesman said infrastructure linking the loop and Kwu Tung will be considered as part of a comprehensive study set to start in June and be completed in 2011.

The study will include such areas as environment, transport, drainage, ventilation, landscape design and ecology. 

He added 182 hectares around the loop have been identified for transportation and other support facilities. Most of the land is currently farmland and some government-owned. The spokesman, however, said it is too early to estimate how much land will be expropriated at this stage.

Both sides also agreed three smaller pieces of land along Shenzhen River will come under Hong Kong administration while five smaller lots will be administered by Shenzhen.

They have agreed to develop them into green spots, an ecological park and an artificial wetland. 

Meanwhile, Lawrence Lau Juen-yee, convener of the Task Force on Economic Challenges' education focus group, said there will only be 30 hectares that can be used in the loop to build a single university on the Hong Kong side.

A government spokesman said the rest of the 57 hectares are for infrastructure and other public facilities. 

Lau added that the current 18,000 university spaces can only cater for 18 percent of the population. He hopes the government will encourage development of more private universities, and allocate more land for tertiary education while facilitating current universities to expand in the Pearl River Delta region.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A third of border loop to be built on *
28 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Only a third of the Lok Ma Chau Loop area will be reserved for buildings, and development will be low-density, the government said yesterday after agreeing with Shenzhen on proposed use of the loop and eight other "cross-boundary sites".

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor signed a letter of intent with her Shenzhen counterpart yesterday on use of the sites, all of which were cut off by straightening of the Shenzhen River.

The 87-hectare Lok Ma Chau Loop and a nearby, much smaller, site - formerly calculated as part of the loop but now being treated separately - fell under Hong Kong management although they remained part of Shenzhen, while the opposite was true of the seven other sites.

Only the loop will be developed, while the others will be turned into green space, parkland or wetland.

A government spokesman said that after taking out the space for infrastructure, including road networks and utilities, the net area for buildings on the loop would be just 30 hectares.

The loop has been designated for tertiary education, hi-tech research and creative industries after a long controversy involving developers who wanted full-scale development and environmentalists who wanted none. Two connecting highways will be built to join it with urban areas, including one to the nearby town of Kwu Tung.

The government is expected to conduct a planning study in June and a concept plan will be released for public consultation early next year. The final plan is expected to be completed in 2011.

The spokesman said the Shenzhen government would participate in the study, including studying the impact of the loop's development.

"The Shenzhen authorities will have to study the traffic impact of the loop's development on the city core of Shenzhen," the spokesman said.

The other cross-boundary site under Hong Kong management, a 4.7-hectare area east of the loop, is proposed for green space.

The spokesman said the seven sites managed by Shenzhen were designated for an ecological park of about 8 hectares, some artificial wetlands of about 3.5 hectares and green space of more than 5 hectares.

A change of land use would also require agreement from both governments.

The Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force also agreed yesterday to hold a design competition for the passenger terminal of the proposed new land border crossing dubbed the Eastern Corridor, which is expected to be completed no later than 2018.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Now PolyU says it wants to build on border loop *
6 May 2009
South China Morning Post

A second Hong Kong university has voiced interest in building facilities in a no-man's land near the border.

Polytechnic University would have a proposal ready by month's end for construction on the Lok Ma Chau Loop, said president Timothy Tong Wai-cheung. He said it wanted to set up research laboratories.

"We also hope to offer programmes for students from Hong Kong and Shenzhen," Professor Tong said. "We are discussing what subjects are most suitable. Commerce, engineering and community studies will very likely be included."

Chinese University's vice-chancellor, Lawrence Lau Juen-yee, voiced a desire last month to set up facilities on the loop, which was created by straightening the Shenzhen River more than a decade ago.

The area belongs to Hong Kong but is north of the river, has no physical link to the rest of the city, and is covered in a layer of toxic sludge.

The site has been earmarked by the two cities for university facilities, research and creative industries.

Professor Tong - in charge at PolyU for four months - said its development plans included expansion in the Pearl River Delta region.

"What happens there has direct influence on Hong Kong. Although we are in Hong Kong, Polytechnic University has to be far-sighted and strengthen collaboration with local businesses and institutes in such fields as scientific research and training," he said.

Professor Tong said the university had been in contact with local governments in the delta about the development of higher education.

"Several city governments have shown interest in getting outside institutes to provide education to their residents. We are also in talks with more than one university in the delta and a concrete plan will be laid down within 12 months."

He said the university's vision for developing higher education would not be confined to the delta. "We have set up training centres in various places on the mainland, including Xian , Wuhan , Hangzhou and Shenzhen. We will keep our focus on how to develop continuing education on the mainland and won't concentrate on the delta at the expense of other places."

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen has unveiled a plan to pursue Hong Kong's long-term growth by developing services sectors including education.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Call made to a new frontier *
15 June 2009
The Standard

Hong Kong should utilize the 28-hectare frontier closed area in the northern part of the New Territories as a second financial services center to manage the needs of mainlanders in Guangdong and other parts of China, Executive Council convener Leung Chun-ying said.

Leung, also the chairman of consultancy firm DZT, said the "virgin land" could be developed into a services center relating to retail, financial, accounting and even medical services.

"It would be ideal if the SAR could seek the central government's approval to allow mainlanders to enter the area visa-free," he said.

The area beside the Shenzhen river has more potential gross floor area than Hong Kong Island's eastern coast from Western District to Chai Wan, according to Leung.

As for challenges from the mainland and other nearby cities, Leung said, Hong Kong has nothing to fear.

"The comparative advantage of Hong Kong vis-a-vis both Guangdong and Taiwan are the same," he said. "We should develop these sectors robustly and be the services hub to both."

As the prime mover when it comes to measuring up against Taiwan and Guangdong, Leung added, "we do not necessarily need to compete with them but focus on value-added services."

So Hong Kong should opt for high- value-added sectors, such as professional, financial, trade, insurance and maritime services, upgrading itself and avoiding direct competition from neighboring areas that have cost-effectiveness advantages over the SAR, Leung added.

"It is not a question of what, but how," he said. "How do we lower or better still eliminate the barriers? We also need to increase our capacity."

He also said the government should be more proactive in promoting Hong Kong and supporting local firms in bidding for overseas and mainland projects through lobbying.

For example, there needs to be an effort to have more Taiwan firms listing in Hong Kong.

"CEPA 6 is good for Hong Kong," he said, referring to the Closer Economic Partnership Arrangement with the mainland. "It is a government-to-government agreement and therefore requires more government- to-government input at the implementation stage. Business to government has proven not workable."

Leung, who is widely tipped to run for chief executive in the next election, also said that with just seven million people Hong Kong needed to be more focused.

"We cannot be all things to all men," he said. "We need to pick the sectors that have good potential, good value-addedness and are early wins."

The SAR had to act fast and decide on its role as the window of opportunity was limited. "We cannot spend too much time scratching our heads."

He added: "The most valuable experience is in the importance of determination and the decisiveness. We cannot be too risk- averse."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Smiles greet new Shenzhen boss *
24 June 2009
The Standard

Acting Shenzhen Mayor Wang Rong has called on Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen to strengthen the partnership between the two cities .

The two leaders, meeting just 10 days after Wang's took over from his disgraced predecessor who is being held on corruption charges in the mainland, also agreed to step up the fight against cross-border drug trafficking by youngsters.

`` I especially wanted to thank Tsang for his contribution to the cooperation between the two sides,'' Wang said. ``Shenzhen-Hong Kong cooperation is meaningful.''

Wang, who also met with Chief Secretary for Administration Henry Tang Ying-yen, was Suzhou party secretary before taking up the Shenzhen post on June 13 after former mayor Xu Zongheng was fired.

Although Shenzhen has already developed into a market economy, Wang said it still lags behind Hong Kong which can offer help to its neighbor.

``The further opening of Shenzhen will also offer more opportunities to Hong Kong,'' Wang said.

The two also discussed cross- border infrastructure, speeding up the development of the Loop and allowing more Shenzhen residents to obtain multiple visit permits to Hong Kong.

Tsang said Shenzhen has always been one of the key channels through which Hong Kong could export capital, professional skills and management experience to the mainland.

``We will have even more opportunities for cooperation,'' he said.

Tsang praised Wang's contribution to the economic growth of Suzhou and Wuxi, expressing confidence that he could do even better in Shenzhen.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delegates propose trade zone *
7 March 2009
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong and Shenzhen should jointly set up a "creative free-trade zone" to develop cross-border financial services, local delegates to the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference have urged.

A proposal co-signed by 108 Hong Kong and Macau delegates has been submitted to the nation's top advisory body. It was initiated by Li Guikang, deputy director of the central government's liaison office in Hong Kong, and fellow CPPCC members Zhang Guoliang and Wong Chor-bau.

The proposal suggested a 30 sq km zone in Qianhai and Houhai districts in Shenzhen, to complement the Lok Ma Chau Loop, which it said was too small.

Measures to open up financial services could be piloted in the zone, and trade settlement in yuan, free capital flow and free foreign exchange could be carried out there.

"This will provide conditions for the gradual internationalisation of renminbi," the document said.

Under the proposal, Hong Kong people would be allowed to purchase A shares and trade in mainland futures. Mainland banks could set up their southern China headquarters in the zone.

It was also suggested that measures be taken to attract Hong Kong and overseas banks.

The zone would also develop creative industries, logistics services and high-end technologies.

The zone would be administered by a semi-official governing committee jointly set up by Hong Kong and Shenzhen.

"Although its location is in Shenzhen, creative reforms to existing systems cannot be achieved if it is managed only by Shenzhen," Mr Zhang said.

"We hope new ways of thinking and new models of management can come out as Hong Kong and Shenzhen collaborate," he added.

"There are still legal problems to be solved before the idea can be realised."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New centre already helping mentally ill *
5 May 2009
South China Morning Post

A new centre for mental patients in Tin Shui Wai has already had about 30 cases since its opening in March.

The Wellness Centre provides services to people with mental illness, newly discharged mental patients, rehabilitating mental patients and those suspected to have mental problems. Its offices are still under renovation and will be ready in October.

"We have two social workers at the centre and they mostly do home visits and counselling at their clients' homes, so the renovation problem does not affect our work badly. The social workers also have to hold activities to strengthen mutual aid in the community," centre co-ordinator Bonnie Leung Yin-ling said.

The centre, operated by the New Life Psychiatric Rehabilitation Association, receives HK$3 million a year from the Social Welfare Department.

"The establishment of the centre in a way strengthens services for mental patients of different kinds in the community, as our centre only serves clients in Tin Shui Wai and does not have to take cases from other districts," Ms Leung said.

The Society of Rehabilitation and Crime Prevention, a non-government organisation, previously handled suspected mental cases in both Tin Shui Wai and Yuen Long. Ng Wang-tsang, chief executive of the society, said it handled about 150 cases from October 2007 until March.

"Our observations showed that the demand for our service was stronger in Tin Shui Wai than in Yuen Long. Of the cases we handled, approximately 70 per cent were from Tin Shui Wai."

Mr Ng explained that the profile of the population in the new town was one of the reasons for strong demand for the service. "There are many new arrivals living in Tin Shui Wai and some find it difficult to adjust to the way of life in Hong Kong, and some might have mental problems."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Landowners open to partnerships, but only for creative industries *
13 April 2009
South China Morning Post

A group of landowners in the northeastern New Territories have responded to the government's call for partnerships to develop their properties. But they have stressed that they want their land used to develop creative industries, rather than more apartments or container storage lots.

Lam Kam-kwai has submitted a proposal to the Planning Department, which is now drafting an outline development plan for the combined areas of Ping Che and Ta Kwu Ling, one of the three designated new towns and where he lives. The other two areas are Kwu Tung North and Fanling North.

The 23 hectares that Mr Lam and 17 other villagers own make up about 10 per cent of the 225-hectare new town site. Their lots were pooled under a company called North East Holding, which leases the former farmland to operators of war game venues, plant nurseries and container storage lots.

"This is just a short-term measure, since we don't want to leave our land idle," said Mr Lam, who is also vice-chairman of the Ta Kwu Ling Rural Committee. "We want to work with the government to figure out a long-term plan to turn it into a place of job opportunities."

Their land could be used to develop creative industries, or a business park, to do research and development on new products like electric cars, Mr Lam said.

"There's no space in urban areas. We could charge a lower rent, say HK$10 per square foot," he said.

Under his proposal, landlords would sell some of their land rights to the government, and some would go into a listed development company. The government's shares could be put on the market for public investors. The plan would need better transport links, he added, but the government had planned only one railway station for Kwu Tung North.

"We hope to contribute to society in another way," he said. "We don't want to sell it to developers to build apartments." Mr Lam also warned that issues such as uncertain land rights and landfill pollution would first have to be resolved.

The new towns were proposed in 1998 but shelved in 2003 as demand slowed. Ping Che and Ta Kwu Ling were then earmarked for cargo-container storage and industry, while flats were planned for the other two areas. Since most land in the area is privately owned, the government proposed models of public-private partnerships instead of the conventional land-acquisition approach. Landowners are encouraged to submit development proposals and participate in projects.

A Planning Department spokeswoman said it was considering incorporating Mr Lam's ideas. It will further consult the public about a preliminary development plan in the third quarter of the year


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lok Ma Chau could get in the loop *
27 August 2009
China Economic Review

Chief Secretary Henry Tang Ying-yen of Hong Kong said the Lok Ma Chau Loop between Hong Kong and Shenzhen can be turned into a base for the development of innovative technology.

He said, "The development cost of the loop will be high so we must do something which has value added."

Tang Ying-yen, who is responsible for cooperation between Guangdong and Hong Kong, said foreign investors are hesitant about investing in similar schemes in the Mainland even though the technological expertise is available since the protection of intellectual property rights there is weak.

Henry Tang Ying-yen then added, "But since Hong Kong will be responsible for the management of the loop, Hong Kong's intellectual property rights legislation will be applied."

As a confidence booster that leaves a little to be desired.

According to the Innovation and Technology Commission, there are currently 11 innovative technology areas. These are automotive parts and accessories; biotechnology; Chinese medicine; communication; consumer electronics; environmental technology; integrated circuit design; logistics and supply chain management enabling technologies; nanotechnology and advanced materials; optoelectronics and textiles and clothing.

Interestingly, Henry Tang Ying-yen said he saw no point in developing financial services in the loop as most deals now can be concluded through the internet.

There are other suggestion about how to deal with the areas. Executive Council convener Leung Chun-ying suggested turning the Frontier Closed Area, instead of the loop, into an economic zone since the latter was bogged down by "historical issues".

Leung said the zone, to which Mainlanders should be given free access, could be developed into an exhibition and convention center together with medical and educational facilities plus shopping.

Shenzhen mayor Xu Zongheng said earlier this month he has his own ideas about the Loop but it was too early to reveal them.

Three working groups have been set up by the two governments to look into development of the Loop. And it appears not everyone is in total agreement on how to proceed.

Henry Tang Ying-yen said, "Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link will be the next exciting project. It will only take us an hour to get to Guangzhou and then three hours to places outside Guangdong province such as Fujian, Hubei, Jiangxi, Sichuan, Zhejiang." The best thing is to attract Mainlanders to invest and buy property in Hong Kong. It is a status symbol for mainlanders to have property in Hong Kong/ The Standard reported that Tang had said the government has not made up its mind on who to appoint as chairman of the West Kowloon Cultural District Authority. Tang said, "I can only say we need a different quality of person at each stage."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*SCMA speaks to the media*
Sunday, April 3, 2011
Government Press Release

The Secretary for Constitutional and Mainland Affairs, Mr Stephen Lam, this afternoon (April 3) attended a forum on the National 12th Five-Year Plan organised by the National School of Administration Hong Kong Alumni Association. Following is the transcript (English portion) of Mr Lam's remarks to the media afterwards:

Secretary for Constitutional and Mainland Affairs: The adoption of the National 12th Five-Year is to be warmly applauded and accepted in Hong Kong. There are a number of important areas which will benefit Hong Kong's development of the Mainland market access henceforth.

Firstly, the Central Government has made clear that it will support and upgrade Hong Kong's position as an international financial, trading and shipping centre. Therefore, the development of the Renminbi (RMB) business in Hong Kong will continue to expand. As at early 2010, we only had about RMB 50 billion accumulated in Hong Kong. But by the end of 2010, we already had over RMB 370 billion. As at the end of February, the amount has grown to over RMB 400 billion. So we are experiencing exponential growth in the RMB business in Hong Kong and we believe that this will continue. Henceforth, our mission is to develop more RMB business products so that more financial returns can be made by investors and more employment opportunities will be provided in Hong Kong.

Secondly, the Central Government has also undertaken to allow the free trade arrangements between Hong Kong and the Mainland to continue to expand, in particular certain pilot measures currently only established in Guangdong can be extended to other provinces and regions in the Mainland.

*Thirdly, there will be new opportunities for regional co-operation between Hong Kong and the Mainland. For example, in the last year and a half, we have been discussing very actively with the Guangdong and Shenzhen authorities to establish a new area in Shenzhen called Qianhai. Even though this is only a limited territory of 15 square kilometres, we believe that it has every potential of being developed into a new financial, professional and service industry centre for Hong Kong service providers to establish themselves in the Mainland. We also believe that this will start off another round of developments for the next 30 years. Following the industralisation of the southern Mainland region in the last 30 years, we will now have the opportunity to upgrade the professional and service industries in the Mainland through very active participation by Hong Kong.*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qianhai set to make history with law to reveal income*
24 March 2011
SCMP

The Qianhai Special Zone in Shenzhen will try to benefit from Hong Kong's experience, requiring all top-level officials to declare their incomes and financial records. It will be one of the few places on the mainland to do so.

According to a draft law announced yesterday by the Shenzhen Municipal People's Congress, all 11 members of the committee - two of whom are from Hong Kong, along with directors of the Qianhai Management Bureau, its senior management staff, ombudsman and assistant ombudsman - would be required to make their incomes public and declare any connections or interests that may relate to the decisions they make regarding policymaking and management.

Although several regions, including the Altay prefecture of Xinjiang , began requiring their 1,000 county-level cadres to declare their income from 2008, this would be the first law on the mainland that requires the declaration of income and interest. Qianhai will make history if the law is approved by the Shenzhen People's Congress next month in its second examination after this month's public consultation.

But the income and interest declaration will not apply to other Shenzhen cadres, as only Qianhai has been given that Hong Kong-style autonomy. The declaration system will apply only to Qianhai's management team, and Shenzhen's current laws and regulations will apply to Qianhai only if they are specifically legislated for that area.

Professor Tsao King-kwun of the Chinese University of Hong Kong, who specialises in administrative and civil service reform in China, said if Qianhai officials were required to make public personal income and interests, it would be different from a property declaration.

"[It] doesn't require officials to declare their property and other assets ... According to the draft, Qian officials may need to make public only their income. The draft doesn't define income and whether it includes investment income," Tsao said in The Southern Metropolis News.

Mainland cadres are notorious for widespread corruption, and academics blamed its pervasiveness on a lack of effective anti-graft mechanisms. In grass-roots governments, financial and supervisory power is in the hands of Communist Party bosses and bureau chiefs.

Besides high salaries and generous perks such as public houses and cars, officials have various ways to embezzle public money and take bribes - known as "grey income".

A survey that attempted to put a monetary value on the country's corruption-fuelled grey income, conducted by the National Economic Research Institute in Beijing last year, estimated that China's rich may hide up to 9.3 trillion yuan (HK$11 trillion) in grey income, equal to one-third of the country's gross domestic product, after interviewing 4,000 households from 64 cities. About 5 per cent of those interviewed were party cadres at different levels.

At least seven city, district, county or prefecture-level governments require officials to declare their assets from 2008, including Pudong district in Shanghai, and Liuyang city and Xiangxiang county in Hunan.

Shenzhen's government, in a plan that has Beijing's blessing, is laying ambitious plans for a "Manhattan of the Pearl River Delta", a beating heart for a dynamic regional economic powerhouse.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force on Boundary District Development holds sixth meeting *
Monday, May 23, 2011
Government Press Release

The Secretary for Development of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Mrs Carrie Lam, and the Executive Vice Mayor of the Shenzhen Municipal Government, Mr Lu Ruifeng, convened the sixth meeting of the Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force on Boundary District Development in Hong Kong today (May 23).

The task force was briefed by its working group on the progress of the development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop and the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point project and discussed the way forward. With higher education to be the leading land use in the Lok Ma Chau Loop, the task force has set up a Working Group on Higher Education Development in Lok Ma Chau Loop. Comprising officials from education authorities in both Hong Kong and Shenzhen, the working group will discuss issues related to higher education development in the Lok Ma Chau Loop.

With regard to the Planning and Engineering Study on Development of Lok Ma Chau Loop, both Hong Kong and Shenzhen have commenced concurrently the public engagement exercise. Positive feedback from the community including suggestions on how to improve the development of Areas A, B and C has been received. Both sides have begun to revise the outline development plan in light of the public feedback. Upon completion of the revision, the Stage Two public engagement will commence.

Regarding the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point project, the Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities have launched an international design ideas competition for the passenger terminal building. The assessment panel conducted the first round of assessment in early May. Ten entries each from both the professional group and open group were selected. An exhibition of the selected entries will be held in both Hong Kong and Shenzhen in June. The selected entries will also be uploaded onto the competition website (www.lthywbcp-design.hk). Public views on the selected entries will be collected. The assessment panel will conduct the second round of assessment in July. Taking into account the public views, the winning entries will be announced in an award presentation ceremony in August.

The Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities have reached a consensus on the mode of co-operation on the construction work of the bridge and footbridge connecting the boundary control points of both sides. Details of the entrustment arrangement and agreement are being worked out. Meanwhile, both Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities are now taking forward various preparatory works for the boundary control points' construction. The study on investigation and preliminary design of the boundary control point on the Hong Kong side was completed in late 2010. The detailed design and construction supervision consultancy agreement commenced in mid-March and the reprovisioning works for Chuk Yuen Village have also begun. The detailed planning of the boundary control point on the Shenzhen side has been generally completed while the feasibility study and the environmental impact assessment are now being carried out. According to the schedule, the construction work of the boundary control points will commence in Hong Kong and Shenzhen in 2013, with a view to opening the boundary control points no later than 2018.

The task force was pleased to note that both the development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop and the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point project had made marked progress.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Build on both our strengths, Shenzhen urges *
25 May 2011
SCMP

Hong Kong and Shenzhen were meant to complement each other rather than compete, Shenzhen's Communist Party chief said yesterday in Hong Kong, urging greater investment in the proposed Qianhai district across the border.

Speaking to about 300 business executives from major global companies - including IBM and Maersk, as well as Hong Kong and mainland government officials - Wang Rong said Qianhai needed about 40 billion yuan (HK$47.8 billion) in investment over the next three years.

Qianhai is a 15-square kilometre area of mostly bare landfill north of Shekou in Shenzhen's Nanshan district. But in March it gained strategic importance in the mainland's 12th five-year plan. The goal is to turn the area into the "Manhattan of the Pearl River Delta", with new industries, such as finance, hi-tech, IT, logistics, media, communications and professional services

Guangdong officials are considering granting Qianhai the chance to experiment with new forms of governance and economic policy. This could include taxation and administrative autonomy, the establishment of a new anti-corruption body similar to Hong Kong's ICAC and even establishing a new court that would adopt some of Hong Kong's judiciary practices and laws.

"The two cities [Hong Kong and Shenzhen] should extend their complementary roles," said Wang, who is also a member of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress' Guangdong provincial committee. "We are located right next to Hong Kong, an advantage other mainland cities do not have, and it is a contributor to what Shenzhen is today."

Shenzhen is betting on the Qianhai project as its future growth engine. The proposal for the area comes as Beijing is pushing manufacturers in the Pearl River Delta to either make higher value products and upgrade their technology, or relocate to other parts of the country. Wang said he preferred to have companies stay put and upgrade.

But Federation of Hong Kong Industries chairman Cliff Sun Kai-lit said many of the trade body's 3,000 members complained that the rules were changing too rapidly and wanted a longer transition period.

"The time between the announcement and implementation of the rules is so short that it puts many manufacturers in a difficult situation," Sun said.

He cited examples of proposed rules to allow migrant workers to play a part in managing the factories they work in and future regulations on pension funds for the labourers. These issues remain under discussion after complaints by Hong Kong factory owners since late last year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shenzhen dumps nearly all its bold plans for Qianhai *
Development zone told to concentrate on economy rather than striving for Hong Kong-style autonomy
29 June 2011
South China Morning Post

Shenzhen authorities have told Qianhai - a 15-square-kilometre development zone - to focus only on its economy, just six months after the city's leaders vowed to turn it into a mini Hong Kong with greater legal and administrative autonomy.

A final version of Qianhai's administrative regulation approved by the Standing Committee of the Shenzhen People's Congress on Monday deleted almost all the bold experimental measures that promised to learn from Hong Kong's experience.

These included the appointment of two Hong Kong members to its 11-member decision-making committee, having a Hong Kong-style independent commission against corruption and an ombudsman, and requiring all senior officials to declare their incomes and financial records.

The State Council designated Qianhai, 15 square kilometres of reclaimed land north of Shekou, as a "Shenzhen-Hong Kong modern service industries co-operation zone" in August and said it should be turned into "the Manhattan of the Pearl River Delta" by allowing it to test some groundbreaking ideas. One was to invite Hong Kong people to help manage the area and set up a Hong Kong-style anti-corruption mechanism.

Dr Fang Zhou , assistant chief research officer at the Hong Kong-based One Country Two Systems Research Institute, said the regulation approved by the Shenzhen legislature suggested that Hong Kong would not be directly involved in Qianhai's management, although it might be connected economically.

"Unlike Singapore's co-operation with Suzhou , Hong Kong doesn't have any government department to focus on co-development issues, and can't directly get involved in Qianhai's development," Fang said. "Also, inviting Hong Kong people to manage Qianhai and many other innovative measures surpassed the limits of Shenzhen's authority. It's realistic to delete them."

Zhou Rongsheng , deputy director of the Shenzhen People's Congress' legal committee, was quoted in yesterday's Southern Metropolis News as saying the U-turn had been made because "Qianhai is still at the beginning stage of attracting investment and construction. Its management shouldn't take too many responsibilities besides economic development."

Hong Kong's Constitutional and Mainland Affairs Bureau yesterday said it was a decision for Shenzhen and declined to comment on the city's U-turn on the bold reforms.

"The Shenzhen municipal government is responsible for the development and management of Qianhai, while the SAR government provides comments on the study and formulation of issues like development planning and the related policies under the principle of 'one country, two systems'," it said yesterday. "We won't comment on media reports on individual aspects of the legislative work in Shenzhen."

The spokesman said Hong Kong would support Qianhai by encouraging its businesses to invest there.

Mainland media reported that people were disappointed that the regulation no longer included many experimental measures aimed at blazing a trail for democratisation and fighting widespread corruption. The proposal for a Hong Kong-style graft-buster and ombudsman was changed to a joint supervisory team involving the Communist Party's disciplinary watchdog, prosecutors, police and auditors.

Qianhai, along with Nansha in Guangzhou and Hengqin in Zhuhai, was written into China's 12th five-year plan for 2011-15 as a testing ground of strategic importance. Before the U-turn, it was set to have its own laws, regulations and tax regime by the end of the year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Results of International Design Ideas Competition for Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai BCP Passenger Terminal Building announced*
Thursday, September 1, 2011
Government Press Release










The governments of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) and Shenzhen today (September 1) announced the results of the International Design Ideas Competition for Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point (BCP) Passenger Terminal Building at the Prize Award Ceremony for the competition.

Launched in December 2010, the competition received an overwhelming response from entrants worldwide. More than 170 entries from over 10 countries and regions including the United States, France, the United Kingdom, Greece and Holland were received. The six winners of the Professional Group and the Open Group are from Hong Kong, Shenzhen and Guangzhou.

The Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, and the Executive Vice-Mayor of the Shenzhen Municipal People's Government, Mr Lu Ruifeng, officiated at the ceremony and presented prizes to the winners.

Speaking at the award ceremony, Mrs Lam said the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai BCP is one of the seven major projects involving co-operation between Guangdong Province, Hong Kong and Macau under the 12th National Five-Year Plan. It will be the seventh land-based Hong Kong-Shenzhen BCP, connected to the Eastern Corridor in Shenzhen to provide a more efficient cross-border link to the eastern part of Shenzhen, as well as Huizhou, eastern parts of Guangdong and neighbouring provinces.

"When both governments agreed on the construction of the BCP, they decided that the BCP's design should be people-oriented. The Government of the HKSAR has attached great importance to public engagement and creativity when implementing major infrastructure projects in recent years. Hence, we came up with the idea of an international design competition for the Passenger Terminal Building and the four road bridges across the Shenzhen River. I am very pleased that this idea has received full support from the Shenzhen Municipal People's Government.

"This competition is the first design competition jointly organised by the governments of the HKSAR and Shenzhen. The prize award ceremony today not only marks an important milestone for the BCP project, but also fully demonstrates the increasingly close ties and co-operation between the two places.

"To further enhance its characteristics with regard to convenience and benefits for the public, we have made reference to the arrangement at the Shenzhen side that all passengers could arrive at the terminal building via public or private transport, or on foot. The BCP on the Hong Kong side will be designed as a land-based BCP directly accessible by both pedestrians, through a pedestrian subway, and private vehicles," Mrs Lam said.

Mr Lu added, "The enhancement of cross-boundary infrastructure development is the basis and focus of co-operation between Shenzhen and Hong Kong. The two places jointly organised this competition with a view toward uplifting the design standard of planning for cross-boundary infrastructure facilities. The success of the event is the result of close co-operation between Shenzhen and Hong Kong and has fully realised the spirit of people-oriented design and public participation, and has embraced creativity."

The jury, led by the Head Juror, Professor He Jingtang of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, selected 10 finalist entries each from the Professional Group and the Open Group in the first round of adjudication in early May this year. To solicit public views, these finalist entries were exhibited in public roving exhibitions in Hong Kong and Shenzhen and on the competition website from June 1 to July 5. Subsequently, the jury consolidated the public opinions collected in the second round of adjudication and selected three winning entries, three commendation entries and four finalist entries each from the Professional Group and the Open Group. The jury said that the standard of the entries was very high. Participants showed their innovative ideas and unique perspectives on the Hong Kong-Shenzhen connection and the design of the Passenger Terminal Building. The winning entries of the Professional Group will be taken as a reference by both governments for the future detailed design of the Passenger Terminal Building.

The details of the winners in the Professional Group and the Open Group and their entry titles are shown in the Annex. All the entries have been uploaded to the competition website at www.lthywbcp-design.hk. The winning entries will be displayed in a roving exhibition in Hong Kong and Shenzhen from tomorrow (September 2) until October 31. Admission to the roving exhibition is free. For details, please refer to the website above.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i hope hongkong will build a new ferry jety..the existing one look so old and fragile


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force on Boundary District Development holds seventh meeting*
Monday, October 31, 2011
Government Press Release

The Secretary for Development of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Mrs Carrie Lam, and the Executive Vice Mayor of the Shenzhen Municipal Government, Mr Lu Ruifeng, convened the seventh meeting of the Hong Kong-Shenzhen Joint Task Force on Boundary District Development (Joint Task Force) in Hong Kong today (October 31).

The Joint Task Force was briefed by its working groups on the progress of the Lok Ma Chau Loop Development, including its mode of development, and the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point (BCP) project, and discussed the way forward.

Regarding the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai BCP project, the International Design Ideas Competition for the BCP Passenger Terminal Building jointly organised by Hong Kong and Shenzhen has been completed. The results were announced in a prize award ceremony hosted by the Secretary for Development and the Executive Vice Mayor of the Shenzhen Municipal Government in September. The Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities agreed to make reference to the winning entry in taking forward the design of the passenger terminal building and would actively prepare for the detailed design work. Meanwhile, both Hong Kong and Shenzhen sides are undertaking various preparatory works for the construction of the BCP.

The detailed design and construction supervision consultancy agreement for the site formation works of the BCP and the construction works of the BCP connecting road on the Hong Kong side commenced in mid-March while the associated investigation works have just begun in late October. The Shenzhen side has already completed the detailed planning, site selection, land requirement, environmental impact assessment and preparation of the feasibility study report while the preliminary investigation works are underway. According to the schedule, the site formation works of the BCP will commence in Hong Kong and Shenzhen in 2013, with a view to commissioning the BCP no later than 2018.

With regard to the co-development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop, the Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities continued to actively explore various issues including the development positioning, applicable laws, land administration and co-development mechanism of the Loop. The discussion is making good progress. Regarding the planning and engineering study, both sides will continue to refine the development scheme of the Loop in the light of the public views received earlier and the results of technical assessments. The Recommended Outline Development Plan is expected to be available for public consultation in early 2012.

The Joint Task Force was pleased to note that both the development of the Lok Ma Chau Loop and the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai BCP project had made marked progress.

To tie in with the expansion of the Man Kam To BCP in Shenzhen, the Shenzhen Municipal Government suggested to use a small part of cross-boundary land formed as a result of the river training works for the Shenzhen River near the Man Kam To BCP to help ease traffic congestion at the passenger vehicles throughway. The Hong Kong and Shenzhen authorities agreed to the suggestion during the meeting.

The meeting was held at the Hong Kong Science Park (Science Park). After the meeting, representatives of the Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation briefed the Joint Task Force on the development of the Science Park and led a tour of its facilities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wetland mall idea sunk*
The Standard
Tuesday, January 17, 2012

Robust cross-border shopping by mainland visitors is boosting business not only for urban stores but also retailers in the northern part of the New Territories.

Naturally, rental rates of shop space in areas such as Yuen Long and Sheung Shui are on a sustained upward trajectory.

Many believe that if the government increases the supply of retailing space in the Northern District, new employment opportunities will be created.

That idea has been kicked around a few times in the not-so-distant past.

I heard that in the post-SARS days, some businessmen mooted the idea of setting up a brand-name products mall on a vacant lot close to the Wetland Park in the northern part of Tin Shui Wai, and model it on border discount outlet malls in Western countries.

A proposal was submitted to the government, but the idea eventually fizzled out.

Had it been adopted, the mall could have already made a name for itself.

One of the obstacles that hindered further advancement of the idea was the lease terms for the proposed site.

If the term was too short, no one would be interested since there would not be enough time even to recoup capital investment.

On the other hand, the government was reluctant to commit to a long-term lease as land is a precious resource.

And, if the mall turned out to be highly popular, it would be hard to terminate the lease and restore the land for other uses without sparking a public uproar.

Since the jobless rate has fallen below 4percent,
job creation is no longer a factor that would make the idea worthwhile.

A friend visited the Wetland Park recently, and noticed the site proposed for the mall remains vacant.

Had it been let for retailing purposes, the lease would be expiring already.

So unless someone comes up with a better idea, it looks like the vacant site is going to stay that way for the time being. Siu Sai-wo is chief editor of Sing Tao Daily


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*$16b border crossing mulled *
The Standard
Wednesday, April 18, 2012

The seventh border crossing - an attempt to boost ties with Shenzhen and the mainland - will cost HK$16.2 billion.

Construction of the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai crossing in the northwest will start in December and likely complete in 2018, the development bureau said.

That is if the public works subcommittee endorses the plan next month and the Legislative Council Finance Committee approves funding in June.

The new border gate - between Man Kam To and Sha Tau Kok - will be connected to the Eastern Corridor to provide better access to eastern Shenzhen as well as to Huizhou, in central Guangdong.

Access to the control point will be via carriageways and the Lung Shan Tunnel, a 4.8-kilometer dual two-lane tunnel connecting Princess Hill and Lung Shan - the longest in the territory.

A pedestrian subway and elevated carriageways will allow greater accessibility.

The government expects the new control point to handle up to 20,600 vehicles and 30,700 passengers a day by 2030, with economic benefits to the SAR an estimated HK$14 billion between 2018 and 2030.

The two-story control point building will be built over 18 hectares on the Hong Kong side, linking to the Shenzhen border control building through a passenger hall.

The estimated economic benefits do not include a likely increase in employment opportunities and property prices.

The construction of the passenger terminal at Heung Yuen Wai, however, will require the relocation of Chuk Yuen village.

Indigenous villagers affected by the land resumption and clearance will get up to HK$600,000 in compensation per household as well as a domestic removal allowance ranging from HK$3,000 to HK$12,000.

Residents will be rehoused in Chuk Yuen South - a plot located a few hundred meters away from their current homes.

The allowance will enable villagers to buy land on which to build a two-storey cottage house with a maximum roofed-over area of 500 square feet per floor.

The crossing is one of seven joint projects between Guangdong and the two SARs of Hong Kong and Macau under the 12th Five- Year Plan for 2011 to 2015.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Road works at Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point and associated works gazetted*
Friday, April 27, 2012
Government Press Release

The Government published a notice in the Gazette today (April 27) on the road works at the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point and associated works. The road works have been authorised by the Chief Executive in Council.

The road works include:

(1) Construction of an approximate 4.8km dual two-lane road tunnel between Princess Hill and Lung Shan (the Lung Shan Tunnel) with associated cross passages;

(2) Construction of an approximate 0.9km dual two-lane road tunnel at Cheung Shan (the Cheung Shan Tunnel) with associated cross passages;

(3) Construction of an administration building and outdoor compound, four ventilation buildings at tunnel portals and a ventilation building at Lau Shui Heung, with associated maintenance accesses to facilitate ventilation and tunnel control operation of the Lung Shan Tunnel and Cheung Shan Tunnel;

(4) Construction of an approximate 200m ventilation adit from the mid-section of the Lung Shan Tunnel to the ventilation building at Lau Shui Heung to facilitate ventilation and tunnel control operation of the Lung Shan Tunnel;

(5) Construction of an approximate 0.4km dual two-lane carriageway (including approximately 0.2km elevated carriageway and approximately 0.2km at-grade carriageway) at the south portal of the Lung Shan Tunnel with associated slip roads connecting with Fanling Highway near Kiu Tau;

(6) Construction of an approximate 0.9km dual two-lane carriageway (including approximately 0.5km elevated carriageway and approximately 0.4km at-grade carriageway) between the south portal of the Cheung Shan Tunnel and the north portal of the Lung Shan Tunnel;

(7) Construction of an approximate 3.2km dual two-lane carriageway (including an approximate 2.7km elevated carriageway and an approximate 0.5km at-grade carriageway) between the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point and the north portal of the Cheung Shan Tunnel;

(8) Construction of elevated and at-grade carriageways, road tunnel, footpaths, footbridges, public car park and public transport interchange within the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point;

(9) Construction of elevated carriageways and pedestrian access connecting the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point with the new Boundary Control Point on Shenzhen side;

(10) Construction of a roundabout with associated slip roads and at-grade carriageways connecting to Lin Ma Hang Road;

(11) Construction of slip roads between Lin Ma Hang Road and the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point;

(12) Widening of an approximate 1.2km Lin Ma Hang Road from its junction with Ping Che Road to the south of the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point;

(13) Widening of an approximate 0.3km existing carriageway linking Lin Ma Hang Road to Chuk Yuen Village Resite Area;

(14) Modification and realignment of various roads, including an approximate 0.6km Lin Ma Hang Road across the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point; an approximate 0.6km Tai Wo Service Road West and its adjacent footpaths; an approximate 0.5km Tai Wo Service Road East, and its adjacent footpaths and cycle track; an approximate 0.4km Sha Tau Kok Road; as well as an approximate 0.3km Wo Keng Shan Road;

(15) Construction of a roundabout with associated slip roads at Shan Tong connecting to Sha Tau Kok Road and Wo Keng Shan Road;

(16) Construction of a roundabout with associated slip roads and access road at Ping Yeung connecting to Ping Yeung Village;

(17) Construction of a pedestrian subway and associated facilities to connect the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point and the realigned Lin Ma Hang Road;

(18) Permanent closure/demolition/temporary closure and reconstruction/modification/realignment of sections of the existing carriageways (including central reserves/refuge islands), footpaths and footbridges; and

(19) Ancillary works including site formation, geotechnical, slope, drainage, water supplies, utilities, landscaping, and electrical and mechanical works; construction of retaining walls, noise barriers, boundary security facilities, planting areas (including amenity areas), central reserves/refuge islands, maintenance accesses, and facilities for tunnel operation and the proposed Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point operation; as well as relocation of an existing police bay and the Wo Keng Shan Road Garden and Public Toilet.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LCQ6: Transport and development of Tung Chung*
Wednesday, May 16, 2012
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Lau Kong-wah and a reply by the Secretary for Transport and Housing, Ms Eva Cheng, in the Legislative Council today (May 16):

Question:

Some residents of Tung Chung have indicated that after years of development of a new town in North Lantau which centres around Tung Chung, the population there has increased annually, and the residents have been facing problems such as high travelling expenses, high prices of goods and high pressure on their livelihood since they moved into the district, and the situation has not improved over the years. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) given that the local infrastructure projects of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge will soon commence, how the planning of the airport island in Chek Lap Kok will dovetail with the relevant development so as to achieve the effect of a "bridgehead economy"; of the latest progress of the whole project; whether more commercial and community facilities (e.g. parks, shopping malls and hotels, etc.) in Tung Chung are planned so as to attract tourists to the district for consumption, create job opportunities and promote the development of service industries in the district;

(b) given that the SkyPier at the Hong Kong International Airport is now open for use only by transit passengers and provides them with air-to-sea / sea-to-air speedy ferry services to and from the Pearl River Delta region and Macao, whether the authorities will consider afresh making the services at the SkyPier available to Hong Kong residents for direct departure from and arrival at the territory so as to facilitate the flow of people and traffic within the district, stimulate tourism development, and bring convenience to Tung Chung residents; and

(c) given that some Tung Chung residents have indicated that as they rely mainly on the MTR for travelling to other districts but the fare is expensive, and monthly ticket concessions are not offered for the Tung Chung line and, in addition, the MTR will soon increase its fares, the burden on Tung Chung residents, which is already very heavy, will definitely increase further, whether the authorities will request the MTR to offer monthly ticket concessions to Tung Chung residents so as to alleviate the pressure on their livelihood?

Reply:

President,

(a) When we considered the landing points and the location of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB) Hong Kong Boundary Crossing Facilities (HKBCF), economic benefits were one of the important considerations. 

After considering various related factors, the HKBCF will be located at the northeast of the Hong Kong International Airport (HKIA). The HKBCF is located at an accessible and favourable geographical location and is in the vicinity of HKIA. It will accommodate extensively-connected road sections and link roads for traffic to and from Tuen Mun and North Lantau. Therefore, apart from providing immigration, customs and public transport interchanging facilities, the HKBCF will become a strategic multi-modal transportation hub on the west of Hong Kong. Its traffic and economic benefits will radiate to nearby areas and will significantly boost the economic development capability of these areas. 

To give full play to the benefit of the HZMB and HKBCF in facilitating the bridgehead economy in the nearby areas, we plan to provide convenient transport services between the HKBCF and HKIA, Tung Chung, other parts of the Lantau Island and Tuen Mun. These services will encourage travellers coming to Hong Kong through the HZMB to make use of the commercial facilities in these locations (for example, the Asia World-Expo, hotels in the vicinity, shopping malls in Tung Chung and tourist attractions on the Lantau Island etc.) in order to provide business opportunities to these areas. 

On the other hand, the Airport Authority (AA) is conducting a consultancy study on how to further drive commercial development at the airport. The study also assesses the demand and supply of ancillary facilities at and nearby the airport to tie in with the long-term development needs of the airport and facilitate the bridgehead economy.

As regards the remaining development of Tung Chung, the Civil Engineering and Development Department and the Planning Department commenced a "Planning and Engineering Study on the Remaining Development in Tung Chung" ("the Study") early this year to review the planning and development of the remaining area in Tung Chung. The Study will focus on the provision of more land to meet housing needs. It will also explore possible sites for supporting facilities including commercial, retail and services ones. Relevant planning considerations such as environmental protection, transport and housing demands will be taken into account with a view to putting forward the most appropriate development proposal. During the formulation of the development options, the Government will give due regard to the development of adjacent areas (including HZMB and HKIA) and the economic synergies brought about by the improvement of the entire road network connecting North Lantau.

Meanwhile, in planning and developing Tung Chung New Town, the Government aims to meet the need of Tung Chung residents for community facilities. Adequate land has been reserved for different types of commercial and community facilities, including schools, medical and health facilities, police station, fire station, post office, library, community and recreational facilities as well as open spaces, in accordance with the Hong Kong Planning Standards and Guidelines. Having regard to population growth and land use planning, relevant policy bureaux and departments would co-ordinate the planning and implementation of the various community facilities. They would take forward individual developments as far as practicable to cope with the population growth and distribution.

(b) At present, cross-boundary ferry services are mainly provided at the two cross-boundary ferry terminals (CBFTs) managed by the Government (i.e. Hong Kong-Macau Ferry Terminal and the China Ferry Terminal). The maximum daily processing capacities of the two CBFTs is 290,000. In 2011, the total peak daily patronage for these two terminals is only 133,000, accounting for about 46% of the total processing capacities of the CBFTs. We expect that the demand for cross-boundary ferry services would continue to increase steadily before the commissioning of the HZMB in 2016 and the CBFTs managed by the Government would have sufficient capacity to meet the projected increase in patronage. 

Apart from the two CBFTs managed by the Government, we rented part of the Tuen Mun ferry pier to a private organisation by way of a tenancy agreement for operation of cross-boundary ferry services in 2003. At present, the Tuen Mun Ferry Terminal only provides cross-boundary ferry services between Hong Kong and Macao with a daily patronage of around 1,000.

The main purpose of providing SkyPier service at HKIA is to provide speedy ferry services for air transit passengers travelling to and from the Pearl River Delta (PRD) and Macao. 

The existing SkyPier is located within the Airport Restricted Area where customs, immigration and quarantine (CIQ) facilities are not provided. If the SkyPier is to open for use by non-transit passengers, it would require expansion to fit in the necessary facilities and increase the handling capacity of the pier. AA has looked into this and concluded that the provision of the CIQ facilities would not increase the usage of the SkyPier services by transit passengers. In addition, the relevant works would incur substantial capital costs and manpower and take two to three years to design and build. AA therefore has no plan to pursue the proposal. 

In fact, the Government has been enhancing the transport connectivity between Hong Kong and the PRD region through different strategies. Upon the completion of the HZMB, which is being constructed, in 2016, the Western PRD will fall within a 3-hour-commuting radius from Hong Kong. It would significantly reduce transportation costs and time for travellers and goods on the road, enabling Hong Kong to fully develop its key role as a regional trade and logistics hub. It is envisaged that HZMB will also benefit various sectors in Hong Kong, such as tourism, finance and commerce. Visitors travelling through the HZMB can conveniently reach the nearby facilities at the airport island as well as tourist attractions in Lantau and Tung Chung, enhancing the business opportunities of the tourism and convention and exhibition industries. Residents in Lantau and Tung Chung could also travel to and from the PRD conveniently.

In view of the aforesaid considerations, in particular that the HZMB will provide another option for cross-boundary travellers between Hong Kong and Macao, and between Hong Kong and cities on the western side of the Pearl River, we consider that it is more prudent to review the need for making available the SkyPier to for immigration clearance after the commissioning of the HZMB. However, in case there is private organisation interested in operating cross-boundary ferry service at HKIA, based on the Tuen Mun Ferry Terminal model, for the provision of direct immigration clearance, we could study the feasibility of the proposal.

(c) The relatively high inflation rate in Hong Kong at the moment has resulted in a heavy financial burden on the local community. The Government understands that members of the public are concerned that the increase of travelling expenses would aggravate their burden of living, particularly to those living in remote districts and frequent commuters of the MTR Corporation Limited (MTRCL).

As I have emphasised at various occasions earlier, the Government shares the same concern and expectation of the society. We are of the view that the MTRCL should, apart from considering its commercial operations, give due regard to its corporate social responsibility. While providing safe and efficient railway services, the MTRCL should also strive to help the public reduce fare expenses. In this regard, the Government has had rounds of discussion with MTRCL on how to deal with this year's fare adjustment in an appropriate manner.

I have urged the MTRCL to reward the additional revenue arising from the fare adjustment to passengers through various effective means, so as to substantively address the needs of various groups of passengers and alleviate their burden of travelling expenses.

Public's views and requests on fare concessions have been well-received by the MTRCL. As far as I know, the MTRCL is actively working on various concession and reward proposals, with a view to making an announcement by the end of May 2012.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tung Chung could be twice the size*
The Standard
Monday, June 11, 2012

There is enough land available to double the size of Tung Chung new town although government plans for the area will not be known for a few days.

Speaking at an exhibition organized by the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong and the New Territories Association of Societies, Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said Tung Chung could take advantage of its proximity to the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge and the road linking Tuen Mun to Chek Lap Kok to develop the local economy.

Lam said 15 sites, including the southwestern part of Tung Chung and the Siu Ho Wan depot, have been identified in the district master plan, three of which will be used for public housing.

Local organizations have suggested that 150 hectares be used for public and private housing, or about 24,000 flats, allowing the population to increase from 130,000 to 230,000.

An earlier proposal to build public housing in the area was suspended following opposition from private flat owners. Lam said the government will study the proposal again and details will be announced in the next few days.

The organizations also proposed building a cycling track linking Tung Chung and Inspiration Lake.

Islands district councillor Bill Tang Ka-piu slammed the imbalance in government town planning, saying it has constructed many public facilities, such as a waterfront promenade, near private property instead of close to public housing estates where the majority of people live.

"I hope the government will distribute the facilities more widely in its next development plan," Tang said.

He also hopes the government will consider creating more job opportunities in in Tung Chung industries.

Kenix Lau Ching-wai, who lives on Yat Tung Estate, said she fears the current infrastructure - recreation centers and a hospital that is under construction - will not be able to cope with a rapid expansion of the town.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tung Chung 'park' on way*
The Standard
Wednesday, June 20, 2012










A new theme park has been included in the development plans of Tung Chung to meet the needs of residents.

Details of the plan will be discussed by the Legislative Council panel on development. A paper shows 285 hectares of land will be created in the new town.

This includes about 110 hectares on the waterfront where the theme park, which will comprise half of the area, will be built.

The other 175 hectares will come from western Tung Chung, and part of the Tung Chung Bay will be reclaimed.

The current population of Tung Chung is 70,000 and this is expected to go up to 220,000 once the development of the township has been completed.

However, the development plan has yet to be confirmed and is subject to the views and feedback from the community during the first stage of public consultation, which is under way now and will last until August 12.

The Tung Chung development has been identified under the land use master plan across the territory, in which 150 hectares of housing sites will be created in the short term while 2,400 hectares will be made available in the long term.







































Meanwhile, a Development Bureau spokesman said all 150 hectares of land for residential development will come from the Northeastern New Territories and will accommodate more than 150,000 people.

The NT development area will provide 53,800 new residential units, of which 57 percent will be for private housing and the rest for public rental.

The maximum building height will not exceed 35 stories to ensure optimum design and a viable air circulation in the area.

Kwu Tung North, situated between Sheung Shui and Lok Ma Chau, will be the biggest area and have the largest population. Fan Ling North will be turned into a riverside township, while Ping Che/Ta Kwu Ling will be the smallest area.

The spokesman said compulsory land acquisition and compensation will cost an estimated HK$40 billion.

Similarly, the government plans to develop another site at Anderson Road Quarry near Kwun Tong and Tseung Kwan O.

This is expected to provide 7,000 private housing units and 1,700 new Home Ownership Scheme units to accommodate a total population of 23,000 people.

The bureau expects construction work to begin as soon as 2017, and residents are expected to move in 10 years later.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NT new town plan back in style amid old fears*
The Standard
Friday, June 29, 2012

A public-private partnership will no longer be an option for developing the northeastern New Territories to allay concerns about possible government- business collusion.

Instead, the government will adopt a conventional "new town" approach to resume land to be sold later to developers, Chief Secretary-designate Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said.

A Legislative Council development panel meeting yesterday saw questions raised about whether the government would be favoring the big developers in a joint-development approach.

That is because Henderson Land (0012) and Sun Hung Kai Properties (0016) hold vast tracts of agricultural land in the areas in question - in Kwu Tung North, Fan Ling North and Ping Che. 

Lawmaker Albert Chan Wai-yip asked whether a joint approach will benefit developers by putting market values on land they hold.

Lam said the government will set aside HK$40 billion for land acquisition and compensation, and the existing practice for payouts does not take into account future development potential but rather the value of agricultural land or the number of squatter houses on it.

A total of 32 hectares has been reserved in Kwu Tung for public housing to resettle 1,700 families from squatter settlements set to be demolished.

And about 150 hectares in the three areas will be used to provide 53,800 new flats over the next two decades to house more than 150,000 people - an increase of 8,000 units on the original plan.

Of this, 43 percent will be public housing and sites will also be reserved for subsidized housing.

However, the development plan has yet to be confirmed and will depend on feedback from the community as the public consultation on the issue is to continue until mid-August.

Lam is focusing on the three areas to build up the government land bank and help meet chief executive-designate Leung Chun-ying's target of building about 35,000 public housing units a year in order to provide more affordable home options.

Lam said the Development Bureau is currently studying 2,500 hectares to be made available in the long term. These include projects in Tung Chung, Anderson Road Quarry and Hung Shui Kiu.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LCQ10: North East New Territories New Development Areas*
Wednesday, July 11, 2012
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Chan Hak-kan and a written reply by the Secretary for Development, Mr Mak Chai-kwong, in the Legislative Council today (July 11):

Question:

Last month, the Development Bureau launched the Stage Three Public Engagement Exercise for the North East New Territories New Development Areas Planning and Engineering Study and rolled out the Recommended Outline Development Plans for the three New Development Areas (NDAs) of Kwu Tung North, Fanling North and Ping Che/Ta Kwu Ling. However, when being asked by the media last month, the former Secretary for Development disclosed that after making reference to the past experience in new town development, it was decided that the percentage of the number of public rental housing (PRH) units in the total number of residential units in a new town could not exceed 50% in the future. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the order of development of the three aforesaid NDAs according to the existing timeframe; the respective years of intake for the PRH and private residential units in these districts;

(b) of the standards or research findings to which the authorities have made reference in setting the indicator that the percentage of PRH units in a new town cannot exceed 50% in the future; whether such indicator will affect the quantity and timeframe of PRH supply in the future;

(c) whether any land has been reserved for constructing Home Ownership Scheme flats in the aforesaid three NDAs; if so, of the estimated number of units to be supplied and the timeframe of the supply; if not, the reasons for that;

(d) given the proposal of developing the Kwu Tung railway station as the centre of development under the Kwu Tung North planning, of the respective estimated timeframe for launching the design and construction of this spur line as well as its commissioning; whether the construction of this spur line will commence earlier to avoid inadequacy in transportation to other districts and ancillary facilities for residents when they move in one after another;

(e) given the proximity of the Fanling North development projects to a number of existing large-scale residential estates, of the ways to mitigate the nuisances caused to nearby residents during the construction periods;

(f) of the anticipated impact of the Fanling North development projects on the passenger throughput at Sheung Shui and Fanling MTR stations; whether it will consider providing additional transport and ancillary facilities from Sheung Shui and Fanling to the urban area or expanding these two MTR stations; if it will, of the details; if not, the reasons for that;

(g) whether it will also improve the water quality of Ng Tung River and beautify both sides of the river during the development of Fanling North; if it will, of the details;

(h) of the reasons for proposing not to reserve any land in the Ping Che/Ta Kwu Ling NDA for the construction of PRH;

(i) given the development theme of "Quality Business/Residential Area" adopted for the Ping Che/Ta Kwu Ling NDA and the reservation of land for "Special Industry" use in the area, of the types of industries expected to move into the area and the economic benefits to be brought by them; and

(j) given that there are quite a number of private land lots in the aforesaid three NDAs, whether the authorities will adopt any new approach in handling relevant land disputes and compensation; if they will, of the details; if not, the reasons for that?

Reply:

President,

The objective of implementing the New Development Areas (NDAs) is to cope with the growing population and to address the long-term housing and economic development needs of Hong Kong. The Civil Engineering and Development Department and the Planning Department are carrying out the North East New Territories New Development Areas Planning and Engineering Study (the NENT NDAs Study) to establish a planning and development framework for the three NDAs, namely Kwu Tung North (KTN), Fanling North (FLN) and Ping Che/Ta Kwu Ling (PC/TKL), and to prepare development plans and implementation strategy.

Taking into account the public views collected during the Stage One and Stage Two Public Engagement as well as the findings and recommendations of various technical assessments, the Study Consultants have refined the previous development proposals and formulated the Recommended Outline Development Plans (RODPs). According to the RODPs, the NDAs will provide a total of about 53,800 new residential units that can accommodate a population of about 151,600. Overall, some 43% of the new residential units are for public rental housing (PRH) and the remaining 57% for various types of private housing. The NDAs will create approximately 52,000 new jobs.

The Stage Three Public Engagement has commenced in mid-June this year and the public are invited to express their views on the RODPs for the three NDAs by the end of August. Information on the RODPs of the NENT NDAs and the Stage Three Public Engagement has been set out in the discussion paper for the meeting of the Panel on Development on June 28, 2012 (LC Paper No. CB(1)2207/11-12(03)).

For the various parts of the question, our reply is set out below:

(a) According to the current programme, the intake for the PRH units in the KTN and FLN NDAs is expected to start in 2022 at the earliest. The site formation works for the private residential sites in these two NDAs are scheduled for completion between 2018 and 2027, and between 2026 and 2028 for the PC/TKL NDA. The Government will make available these private residential sites in the market in an orderly manner for development.

(b) In the planning of the NDAs, we have carefully considered various factors and aimed at building a socially integrated community. To tie in with the Study on the NDAs, we had commissioned the University of Hong Kong to conduct an independent study to review the development of Tin Shui Wai New Town and to make relevant recommendations. The study points out that special regard should be paid to the building of a balanced community and the planning of a balanced housing mix in the planning of the NDAs. We have also drawn on experience in the development of existing new towns and the views collected during the Stage Two Public Engagement (including the proposal for a balanced development between public and private housing in the NDAs). We believe that the proposed overall public-private housing mix of 43% : 57% will help achieve a balanced community profile. The NDAs will provide as many as 23,100 PRH units which are scheduled for completion between 2022 and 2029.

(c) Subject to the results of further studies, we may identify suitable sites from the land designated for private housing in the NDAs for new Home Ownership Scheme (HOS) development. The exact number and the timetable for the disposal of the new HOS flats are not yet available.

(d) Given the guiding direction proposed in the "Hong Kong Moving Ahead: A Transport Strategy for the Future" that railways should form the backbone of the passenger transport system in Hong Kong, railway will be the main carrier under the external public transport strategy for the KTN NDA. The current consultancy study on the review and update of the Railway Development Strategy 2000 commissioned by the Highways Department, which is scheduled for completion in early 2013, includes the review on the construction of Kwu Tung Station. The Government will assess the external traffic and transport needs of the NDA and work out the arrangements for various public transport modes. Consideration will be given to the construction of the Kwu Tung Station on the existing East Rail Lok Ma Chau Spur Line to cope with the future traffic needs of the NDA. We will keep pace with the planning and development progress of the NDA to timely design and construct the station for the provision of railway services in Kwu Tung.

(e) In accordance with the requirements stipulated in the Environmental Impact Assessment Ordinance, we will implement appropriate mitigation measures during the construction period to minimise the nuisance caused to the nearby residents, such as regular activation of the watering system to reduce dust emission and use of quiet equipment and erection of temporary noise barriers, etc. to reduce noise impacts.

(f) The FLN NDA is located near the East Rail Sheung Shui Station and Fanling Station. We envisage that some of the people commuting to and from this NDA will use the East Rail services through the Sheung Shui Station and Fanling Station. The MTR Corporation will take account of information relating to the latest planning of the NDA, implementation arrangements and programme, etc. in assessing the passenger volume brought by the NDA, and adopt appropriate measures to provide the NDA residents with comfortable and reliable railway services. Besides, the Transport Department will consider increasing appropriate public transport services having regard to population change, local development, prevailing condition of public transport services, passenger volume and passengers' needs, etc.

(g) As there is a lack of sewerage facilities in some parts of the FLN NDA, such facilities will be constructed during the development of the NDA. This will help improve the water quality of Ng Tung River. Greening works will also be carried out along the banks of the river by building a continuous riverside promenade. The planning is set out in the Stage 3 Public Engagement Digest, and the details will be worked out during the project design stage.

(h) In view of the limitation of infrastructure in the PC/TKL NDA and to achieve compatibility with the surrounding rural developments, it is considered not appropriate to develop higher-density PRH in the area.

(i) The 36-hectare Special Industries area in the PC/TKL NDA, which is to capitalise on the NDA's strategic location of being in proximity to Shenzhen and the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point, will provide space for the development of high value-added and non-polluting special industries, including environmental and logistics industries. These industries, together with other local sectors, will create about 10 700 new jobs in the PC/TKL NDA. 

(j) After careful consideration of the public comments collected during the Stage One and Stage Two Public Engagement, and to ensure that the NDA proposals can be implemented as scheduled, we now plan to adopt the Conventional New Town Approach for the development of the NDAs. Under this approach, the Government will resume and clear all the private land planned for public works projects, public housing and private developments, carry out site formation works and provide infrastructure before allocating the land for various purposes including disposal of the land planned for private developments in the market.

The implementation of the NDA proposals will inevitably affect private land. The Government will strive to ensure that the affected parties will be reasonably compensated or rehoused. We are now reviewing the current compensation and rehousing policy with a view to coming up with a more concrete arrangement before embarking on future major infrastructure projects (e.g. NDAs).

Furthermore, in response to the request of the affected parties, we have reserved a piece of land of about 3.2 hectares in the KTN NDA for local rehousing of eligible affected households.


----------



## Arvel666 (Jul 23, 2012)

It is the general observation the government of the London is completely involved into the finishing of the poverty by the usage of the partnerships into a business.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tenders invited for Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point project*
Friday, July 27, 2012
Government Press Release

The Civil Engineering and Development Department (CEDD) today (July 27) invited tenders for the contract for the site formation and infrastructure works of the Liantang/Heung Yuen Wai Boundary Control Point (BCP).

The works mainly comprise:

* site formation for the development of the BCP;
* construction of a dual two-lane connecting road linking up the BCP and the proposed Sha Tau Kok Road Interchange;
* diversion/modification works at Lin Ma Hang Road; and
* construction of sewage treatment facilities at the BCP.

The works are scheduled to commence in December this year for completion in September 2017.

The CEDD has commissioned AECOM Asia Company Limited to design and supervise the works. Interested contractors may obtain the tender forms and other particulars from AECOM at 8/F, Tower 2, Grand Central Plaza, 138 Sha Tin Rural Committee Road, Sha Tin.

The invitation to tender was gazetted today. The closing time for the tender is noon on September 21, 2012. Tender submissions should be placed in the Government Secretariat Tender Box at G/F, East Wing, Central Government Offices, 2 Tim Mei Avenue, Tamar.

For enquiries, please call AECOM at 3922 9338.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New Tung Chung Planned Expansion
This fishing village will probably disappear.


日落漁村 by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> * Govt announces Tung Chung Line Extension plan, set for completion by 2029 *
> The Standard _Excerpt_
> Dec 10, 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Construction of 'big and complex' Lok Ma Chau Loop hospital begins *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Mar 7, 2022 

Nearly 2,000 workers have begun constructing the 1,000-bed makeshift hospital at the Lok Ma Chau Loop, which is also expected to provide up to 10,000 beds for isolation and treatment of patients.

At around 6am yesterday, some 1,700 workers and 200 management staff from China State Construction International began working at the site, which was originally meant for the loop's innovation and technology park project.

Chief Secretary John Lee Ka-chiu said the makeshift hospital is the "biggest and most complex" among the nine being supported by the central government and which will provide a total of 50,000 beds.

Some of the nine will be completed within this month while the others are targeted for April at the earliest.

"With the increase of isolation facilities and effective large-scale testing, Hong Kong has the ability to reverse the escalating epidemic and reach zero-Covid," Lee said on his blog.

More : Construction of 'big and complex' Lok Ma Chau Loop hospital begins


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Will Hong Kong’s Northern Metropolis Development Strategy lead to a brave new world? *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Mar 22, 2022

The first three planning principles set out in the Northern Metropolis Development Strategy document, first introduced in the 2021 Policy Address, give priority to: urban-rural integration; proactive conservation; and high-quality outdoor eco-recreation or tourism outlets, with the vision to create, for the first time in Hong Kong, a unique metropolitan landscape aiming for the coexistence of development and conservation.

We should all welcome and support this holistic approach to strategic planning which, if properly executed, will deliver a city good for people to live in, work and travel to.

Also welcome is the “paradigm shift in respect of mode of thinking for Hong Kong-Shenzhen cooperation, spatial concept, policy formulation and institutional establishment”, which underlies the proposed action items such as creating cross-boundary ecological corridors, resumption of land necessary for conservation, plus the effective realisation and efficient execution of this bold strategy.

Hong Kong has never attempted such a broad and ambitious plan so the importance of having the necessary structures in place to deliver this outcome are crucial. All the previous major infrastructure projects such as the new towns and the new airport were very much engineering led, but now that conservation and quality of life elements are to be planned in, as equals, right from the start to integrate with the engineering elements, building the right structure to balance out and deliver these sometimes competing and opposite requirements will require very skilful leadership.

More : Will Northern Metropolis strategy lead to a brave new world?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Preserve wetlands for migratory birds: green group *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Apr 1, 2022

A green group said on Friday that more has to be done to preserve wetlands, even though there's been an increase in endangered black-faced spoonbills returning to Hong Kong this wintering season.

The plea from the Hong Kong Bird Watching Society came after an annual study conducted by 200 birdwatchers and researchers in Asia showed an all-time high population of the birds worldwide this year at 6,162 - an 18 percent increase from the year before.

The count in Hong Kong also saw an increase of almost 10 percent to 369, a figure that the society’s president, Yu Yat-tung, said is positive and encouraging.

However, he cautioned against compromising conservation efforts in future land development projects, such as the Northern Metropolis plan, which will affect wetland in the Deep Bay area where black-faced spoonbills are found.

More : Preserve wetlands for migratory birds: green group - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* First instance of Wuhan Huoshenshan blueprint with restricted exterior access being built in Hong Kong’s Lok Ma Chau Loop *
FactWire _Excerpt_
Mar 31, 2022

As the number of confirmed COVID-19 cases gradually fall in Hong Kong, authorities continue construction on a large “container hospital”. As of today, Factwire has observed that the layouts of the “container hospital” and quarantine facilities apparently do not allow direct egress from rooms to the outdoors.

The architecture and layout of the facilities bear a distinct resemblance to Wuhan’s Huoshenshan and Leishenshan hospitals, where patients are quarantined in double rooms with shared toilet facilities, and are attached to, inter alia, a common operating room, ICU department, and computed tomography (CT) rooms. This appears to be the first instance of the Huoshenshan/Leishenshan(火神山/雷神山) blueprint being used to build a structure in Hong Kong.

The Secretary for Food and Health Sophia Chan had expressed earlier, via an online publication, that the Lok Ma Chau Loop facility would be staffed and operated by medical personnel from mainland China.

The government announced in early March that the Lok Ma Chau facility, scheduled to begin operation in April of 2022, would comprise some 1,000 hospital beds and allow an occupancy of 10,000 quarantined individuals.

Wen Wei Po reported yesterday that the construction was slated to be completed on April 5, 2022 and that the finished facility would contain three operating rooms and 100 ICU beds. The Chinese government appointed the China Construction Science and Industry Corporation – the same firm that built the Huoshenshan and Leishenshan facilities in Wuhan – to the project in Lok Ma Chau Loop.

More : First instance of Wuhan Huoshenshan blueprint with restricted exterior access being built in Hong Kong’s Lok Ma Chau Loop - FactWire News Agency 傳真社


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Mega makeshift hospital opens today*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Apr 7, 2022

The Lok Ma Chau Loop makeshift Covid treatment facility will commence service today, offering 500 negative pressure beds, 100 intensive care unit beds and three operation theaters.

Construction of the mega temporary hospital began on March 6 and was completed in 30 days with key assistance from the mainland.

The 28,400 square-meter facility will be operated by mainland medics to cater to 11,000 patients after being fitted out with 1,000 hospital beds and 10,000 isolation and treatment beds for Covid patients with mild symptoms.

More : Mega makeshift hospital opens today


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Addition of railway station at Kwu Tung gazetted *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Apr 14, 2022

The Government published in the Gazette today (April 14) the railway scheme in relation to the addition of a railway station at Kwu Tung (KTU Station) in Phase 1 of the Northern Link (NOL) project, in accordance with the Railways Ordinance (Cap. 519).

The NOL is one of the seven recommended railway schemes under the Railway Development Strategy 2014. It comprises the addition of KTU Station on the existing Lok Ma Chau Spur Line and the construction of a 10.7-kilometre-long railway between KTU Station and Kam Sheung Road Station, linking the Lok Ma Chau Spur Line of the East Rail Line (ERL) with the Tuen Ma Line. 

A Government spokesman said, "The primary function of KTU Station is to serve the transport needs of the Kwu Tung North (KTN) New Development Area (NDA). Currently, a road journey from the KTN NDA to Sheung Shui Station takes about 15 minutes during rush hours. With the addition of KTU Station on the ERL, the same journey by railway is expected to be approximately three minutes." 

More : Addition of railway station at Kwu Tung gazetted


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LCQ13: Land resumption in and development of the Northern Metropolis*
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
April 6, 2022

Following is a question by the Hon Chan Yuet-ming and a written reply by the Secretary for Development, Mr Michael Wong, in the Legislative Council today (April 6):

Question:

Regarding the land resumption in and development of the Northern Metropolis, will the Government inform this Council:

(1) whether it has plans to invoke the Lands Resumption Ordinance (Cap. 124) to resume lands for the development of the Northern Metropolis; if so, of the location, area and compensation arrangements in respect of the lands concerned;

(2) whether the lands resumed by virtue of Cap. 124 as mentioned in (1) will be included in the Land Sale Programme; if so, of the details, and whether there were any precedents; if so, of the following information in respect of such lands in the past 10 years: year of land resumption, year of sale to developer, land premium, location, lot number and area (set out in a table); and

(3) whether it will introduce policies for the Northern Metropolis whereby village land will be developed jointly by land stakeholders and developers, and revise the New Territories Small House Policy so that small buildings can be constructed by combining the small house concessionary rights (i.e. the entitlement of a New Territories male indigenous villager over 18 years old to one concessionary grant during his lifetime to build one small house), with a view to optimising the use of valuable land resources, addressing the housing problems of villagers, and allowing villagers to share the benefits of land development; if so, of the details; if not, the reasons for that?

Reply : LCQ13: Land resumption in and development of the Northern Metropolis


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Henderson to build 994 Kwu Tung flats *
The Standard _Excerpt_
May 18, 2022

Henderson Land Development (0012) plans to build 994 flats in Kwu Tung and will soon launch a new project in Hung Hom.

The developer has proposed a minor relaxation of plot ratio and building height restriction for a development in the Kwu Tung North new development area, according to an application filed to Town Planning Board.

The site covers 5,250 square meters, and two 34-story blocks with a total gross floor area of 34,125 sq m are expected to be built upon it.

More : Henderson to build 994 Kwu Tung flats


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Is it wise to proceed with the Northern Metropolis and Lantau Tomorrow when Hong Kong’s population is set to decline? *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 15, 2022

In the manifesto released by Chief executive-elect John Lee Ka-chiu, a key item was the promise to fully review and plan for the Northern Metropolis and Lantau Tomorrow Vision. These two enormous projects have been proposed as solutions to Hong Kong’s severe and long-standing housing shortage.

There are few issues that can be considered a higher priority than accommodation, given the long waiting times for public housing and the hundreds of thousands that are still living in subdivided flats.

Lee should be praised for putting housing near the top of his agenda; however, one hopes that in his promise to review and plan for the two giant projects, the focus is on the word “review” rather than “plan”.

More : John Lee should reconsider Northern Metropolis, Lantau Tomorrow


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Govt mulling funding options for major projects *
RTHK _Excerpt_
July 6, 2022

The government on Wednesday said it won't rule out the idea of setting up a "wealth fund" modeled on the Singapore government's Temasek, to invest in projects linked to the Greater Bay Area and the Northern Metropolis.

The idea came from New People's Party chairwoman Regina Ip, who called on the authorities to inject revenue generated by the three cross harbour tunnels into the new proposed fund after authorities take back ownership of the Western Harbour Crossing next year.

Financial services minister Christopher Hui said in response that officials are looking at different financing options for projects such as the Northern Metropolis.

More : Govt mulling funding options for major projects - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong’s new administration should speed up building new infrastructure to ensure success of Northern Metropolis plan: experts *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 7, 2022

Hong Kong’s new administration should speed up the construction of infrastructure if it wants to ensure a mega hub planned for the northern New Territories near the mainland Chinese border will be a success, experts have said.

The Northern Metropolis scheme, a blueprint for a high-end economy, would also require consistent policy support that fostered collaboration between Hong Kong and mainland cities in the Greater Bay Area, the experts added on Thursday.

The government plan, which was laid out by former chief executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor in her 2021 policy address, aims to transform 30,000 hectares of rural area covering Yuen Long and the North district near the border into an economic and residential hub, housing up to 2.5 million people in the next two decades.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-new-administration-should-speed-building-new


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Study on rezoning wetland buffer areas fast-tracked *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 26, 2022

More land on wetland buffer areas in Northern Metropolis may be released for development as authorities strive to publish a report on three major wetland parks next year to redefine the conservation and buffer areas, new environment and ecology minister Tse Chin-wan says.

Northern Metropolis may also house the city's third incinerator as it is one of the location options for the waste-handling facility.

Tse said authorities will adopt a proactive conservation strategy for the three wetland parks measuring a total of 2,000 hectares to "reorganize scattered land and recover deserted and damaged plots," Tse told Sing Tao Daily, sister publication of The Standard. 

Around the wetland parks are some 1,200 hectares of buffer areas, including 300 to 400 hectares that private developers said could be turned into homes.

Tse said the bureau has initiated studies to release certain buffer areas for housing development, which will be completed by the end of next year, earlier than the original target of early 2024.

More : Study on rezoning wetland buffer areas fast-tracked


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong seeks to raise plot ratios, building heights at Northern Metropolis projects to ease housing shortage *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Aug 19, 2022

The Hong Kong government has applied to relax plot ratios and building height restrictions at 37 parcels of land by up to 30 per cent in northern Fanling and Kwu Tung, as part of its Northern Metropolis development plan to boost the city’s housing supply.

The Civil Engineering and Development Department submitted two applications seeking approval from the Town Planning Board this week, which, if cleared, could yield 58,439 homes – 24,929 in Fanling North and 33,510 in Kwu Tung North – according to documents provided by the board. The total number of homes would increase by more than 13,000, or 28.8 per cent, according to estimates by Hong Kong Economics Times. This would include an increase of more than 7,000 units for Kwu Tung North and about 6,100 for Fanling North.

“The government wants to provide higher per capita living spaces for Hong Kong residents, as the [city] … is currently behind most leading Asian cities such as Shenzhen, Tokyo and Singapore,” said Martin Wong, director and head of research and consultancy for Greater China at Knight Frank. “Relaxing plot ratios would in general imply more housing supply.”

More : Hong Kong seeks higher plot ratios, building heights in Northern Metropolis


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Think tank identifies 2,000 hectares of land in northern Hong Kong for development, proposes 2 new highways, 1 rail line *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Sept 19, 2022

A think tank has identified 2,000 hectares (4,942 acres) of land in northern Hong Kong suitable for development but which will require building two new highways and a rail line running from the urban centres to the border with mainland China to ensure easy access.

The proposal by Our Hong Kong Foundation came as the administration is expected to consult the public on building new transport networks to connect development areas in the New Territories with the urban core by the end of this year.

The infrastructure recommended by the think tank covers six locations with development potential in the northern and central parts of the New Territories.

More : Hong Kong think tank proposes 2 new highways, 1 rail line for new development


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Worries over loop plans hobbling IT growth *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Oct 3, 2022

Using the Lok Ma Chau Loop as a "reverse quarantine" site may hurt the IT sector as the area connecting Hong Kong with Shenzhen is supposed to house a tech development district in the future, says Executive Council convener Regina Ip Lau Suk-yee.

Speaking on television yesterday, Ip said using the site for a proposed reverse quarantine plan - allowing travelers to undergo quarantine locally before setting off for a mainland destination - would slow down the pace of IT development and that the arrangements itself would be a waste of time for the administration.

"A government term lasts five years. If we spend a year [working to get reverse quarantine going], only four years are left," she said, adding that authorities should look into alternatives as the site is dedicated for the development and construction of the Hong Kong-Shenzhen Innovation and Technology Park.

More : Worries over loop plans hobbling IT growth


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 'Northern Metropolis will be an international IT hub' *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Oct 19, 2022

Chief Executive John Lee said on Wednesday that he will personally lead a steering committee to coordinate the development of the Northern Metropolis with a view to developing it into a new international innovation and technology city as he pledged to push forward at full steam on the project.

Delivering his maiden Policy address, Lee said the steering committee would provide high-level policy guidance and supervision for the huge project in the northern New Territories.

In addition, an advisory committee, to be chaired by Financial Secretary Paul Chan and comprising experts and stakeholders will be set up to assist the development of the area. Meanwhile a dedicated government department devoted to the scheme will be created next year.

More : 'Northern Metropolis will be an international IT hub' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Govt gives reassurances on land, housing supply *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Oct 20, 2022

The government on Thursday expressed confidence that it could provide more than enough homes for Hongkongers.

Announcing the administration's estimate on developable land supply for the first time, Financial Secretary Paul Chan said in the 10 years from 2023-24, there will be 3,280 hectares of spade-ready sites, which he noted is equivalent to the size of two Tseung Kwan O districts.

He said the land can provide some 493,000 housing units, at least 60,000 more than the demand for homes in a 10-year period.

The government said land supply in the coming decade will come from new development areas, including the Tung Chung New Town Extension and the Northern Metropolis, and the Kau Yi Chau Artificial Islands project and the development of Tseung Kwan O Area 137 are expected to provide spade-ready sites in the medium to long term.

More : Govt gives reassurances on land, housing supply - RTHK


----------



## cmrhm (Jan 28, 2011)

How do u guys feel about the new policy for Hk Northern metropolis by New Chief Executive? Is it promising?


----------

